# Παπαγάλοι > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Προετοιμασία Αναπαραγωγής Cockatiel

## Chrisman

Καλησπέρα παιδιά! Μπορεί να μου πει κάποιος τι πρέπει να προσέχω κατά τη διάρκεια αναπαραγωγής των cockatiel; Εκτός από τη συνηθισμένη διατροφή μήπως ξέρεται καμία βιταμίνη που να προμηθευτώ ώστε να είναι πιο επιτυχημένο το ζευγάρωμα;

----------


## vicky_ath

Χρήστο καλησπέρα!

Στο φόρουμ υπάρχουν διάφορα θέματα σχετικά με την αναπαραγωγή των παπαγάλων, όπου πάνω κάτω ισχύουν τα ίδια όσον αφορά τη διατροφή κατά την αναπαραγωγική περίοδο για όλα τα είδη! Κάνε αν θέλεις μία αναζήτηση κ σίγουρα θα βρεις πληροφορίες που θα σε ενδιαφέρουν!
Αύξηση της χορήγησης ζωικής πρωτείνης σταδιακά, με αυγό ή αυγοτροφή(κατά προτίμηση "σπιτική", θα σου δώσω λινκ με συνταγή παρακάτω) ή και τα δύο. Φρούτα κ λαχανικά για να παίρνουν βιταμίνες κ ιχνοστοιχεία. Σουπιοκόκκαλο που είναι απαραίτητο για το ασβέστιο κ το σχηματισμό των αυγών. Όλα αυτά πρέπει να υπάρχουν σε καθημερινή βάση διαθέσιμα στο ζευγάρι για να τους εξασφαλίσουμε όλα τα απαραίτητα στοιχεία που ο αργανισμός τους έχει ανάγκη για να ανταπεξέλθει σωστά τη δύσκολη αυτή περίοδο.
Απαραίτητα στοιχεία που θα ενισχύσουν τη γονιμότητα του αρσενικού σου, είναι η Βιταμίνη Ε και το Σελήνιο, που δρουν συνεργατικά. Την πρώτη θα τη βρεις σε κάποια έλαια(π.χ. σιτέλαιο) ενώ το Σελήνιο στα Brazil nuts.
Όσο για συμπλήρωμα διατροφής, μπορείς να δώσεις κάποια πολυβιταμίνη για να είσαι σίγουρος πως τα πουλάκια σου θα παίρνουν όλες τις βιταμίνες που χρειάζονται κ ακόμα κάποιο σκεύασμα Ασβεστίου σε περίπτωση που δεν τρώνε ιδιαίτερα το σουπιοκόκκαλο.

Σου δίνω ενδεικτικά κάποια λινκ, από τα προιόντα πoυ θα μπορούσες να χρησιμοποιήσεις, καθώς κ συνταγή για σπιτική αυγοτροφή!  :winky: 

*ΑΥΓΟΤΡΟΦΗ για τα είδη ΠΑΠΑΓΑΛΩΝ ανάλογα με τις διατροφικές ιδιατερότητες τους*


*Ferti-vit*


*Μuta-vit Orlux*


*Calci-lux σκεύασμα ασβεστίου.*


*Πρόγραμμα - οδηγός Orlux*


 Σου εύχομαι καλή επιτυχία!!!  :Happy:

----------


## Chrisman

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!! Θα τα θυμάμαι!!!

----------


## Chrisman

Καλημέρα παιδιά!!! Πριν από λίγο γύρισα από το σχολείο και πηγαίνω στο κλουβί που έχω τα cockatiel μου. Είδα από την τρυπούλα που μπαίνουν στη φωλιά και η θυληκιά κουνιόταν πολύ και φενόταν περισσότερη φουσκωμένη από ότι συνήθως. Μετά από λίγα δεύτερα είδα ένα αυγουλάκι στον πάτο και μάλλον τώρα που την είδα πάλι προσπαθεί να κάνει και άλλο αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος γιατί ξέρω ότι κάνουν ένα αυγό κάθε 48 ώρες. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι διατροφή δεν έχω πολλές μέρες που την έχω ξεκινήσει. Τι να σύνεχίσω να βάζω;;;

----------


## mitsman

Τι διατροφη κάνεις μεχρι στιγμης?????

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

Τι εβαζες μεχρι τωρα???Ασβεστιο εχεις μεσα?

----------


## Chrisman

Πρασινάδα μέρα παρά μέρα 3 αυγά τη βδομάδα και βιταμίνες

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

οταν λες πρασιναδα?

----------


## Chrisman

Μαρουλάκι

----------


## Chrisman

Και λάχανο

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

κοφτο.....Δεν κανεις και τιποτα με το μαρουλι κατε με.....Συνεχισε για καμια εβδομαδα το αβγουλακι οπως το εδινες και μετα υπομονη μεχρι να σκασουν τα μικρα.....Για μενα καλο θα ηταν να εχεις και κανα φρουτο μεσα για να τρωνε τα πουλακια σου τωρα που κλωσσανε.Γιατι οπως και να το κανουμε ειναι κουραστικη και εξαντλητικη δουλεια

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

ριζακι μακαρονια οσπρια κτλ δεν δινεις?

----------


## Chrisman

Αν έτρωγαν φρούτα θα τους έδινα αλλά δεν μου τρώνε όσες φορές και να τους έχω δώσει

----------


## Chrisman

Ρίζι τους έχω δώσει κανα δυο φορές

----------


## kaveiros

Τα φρουτα για να τα φάνε θέλει υπομονή...μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις να τους το δώσεις σαν παιχνίδι π.χ μήλο κρεμασμένο σε καλαμάκι. Αν δε το φάνε δε σημαίνει ότι δεν πρέπει να ξαναβάλεις...με τον καιρό κάποια στιγμή θα δοκιμάσουν. Επίσης η φρέσκια τροφή (λαχανικά κτλ), δεν είναι κάτι που το δίνουμε ως συμπλήρωμα που και που...Καθημερινά πρέπει να τρώνε κάτι φρέσκο. Μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις μπρόκολο, καρότο, σπανάκι και πολλά άλλα. Το μαρούλι και το λάχανο απο μόνα τους δεν αρκούν.

----------


## Chrisman

Έγινε. Θα τους βάζω και από αυτά. Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!

----------


## Chrisman

Παιδιά σήμερα το πρωί που τα πέτυχα και τα 2 cockatiel μου έξω από το κλουβί άνοιξα το κουτί τους και είδα 4 αυγουλάκια. Κάτι μου λέει ότι έστω και ένα θα βγει. Το ελπίζω τουλάχιστον γιατί εδώ και ενάμιση χρόνο η θυληκιά έχει γεννήσει 3 φορές και δεν βγήκε κανένα μικρό από τις 3 γέννες. Αν βγουν και τα 4 αυγουλάκια το πιο πιθανό είναι να χαρίσω 1-2 γιατί δεν θα έχω ούτε πολύ χρόνο αλλά ούτε πολύ χώρο για άλλο κλουβί.

----------


## Chrisman

Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Πριν από λίγο που είχαν βγει έξω τα κοκατιλάκια μου  έκανα ωοσκόπηση στα 4 αυγουλάκια και τα 2 είναι κλούβια το ένα είναι  σκούρο και δεν περνάει το φως από μέσα άρα λογικά θα έχει μικρό μέσα και  για το άλλο δεν είμαι σίγουρος γιατί δεν φένεται πολύ καλά. Τα πρώτα αυγά γεννήθηκαν  8-9 Φεβρουαρίου.

----------


## mitsman

δεν ειναι νωρις για να ειναι τοσο σκουρο??????????????????

----------


## kaveiros

Χρήστο δίκιο έχει ο Δημήτρης είναι νωρίς στις 12 μέρες να είναι όλο το αυγό σκούρο...Μήπως να το ξανακοιτάξεις καλού κακού μαζί με το άλλο που δεν φαινόταν καλά? Σε 2-3 μέρες ίσως να κάνεις μια ωοσκόπηση ξανά για να είσαι σίγουρος. Αν δεν είναι ένσπορα, να μην ταλαιπωρηθεί άλλο τζάμπα η θηλυκιά σου...

----------


## Chrisman

το έκανα από όλες τις πλευρές και δεν περνούσε το φως. Όταν βρω πάλι ευκαιρία θα τα ξαναδώ. 18 μέρες δεν θέλουν τα αυγά για να βγουν;;;

----------


## kaveiros

Απο 18 εως 21 μερες. Εσυ το τσεκαρες στην 10η ή 11η μερα απ οτι καταλαβαινω.

----------


## Chrisman

11η-12η μέρα. Κανονικά δεν πρέπει να έχει αναπτυχθεί το πουλάκι μέσα;;;

----------


## kaveiros

Σε σημείο που να μη φαίνεται τίποτα μέσα στο αυγό δε νομίζω. Ας μας πουν όμως και όσοι έχουν κάνει αναπαραγωγή σε κοκατίλ που θα ξέρουν καλύτερα.

----------


## Chrisman

Ναι ας μας πει κάποιος που ξέρει για να μάθουμε και εμείς!!!

----------


## vicky_ath

Είναι πολύ μικρό το διάστημα για να έχει γεμίσει όλο το αυγό... θα έπρεπε να βλέπεις περίπου το μισό μαυρισμένο Χρήστο..
Πιθανότατα θα έπρεπε να βλέπεις κάτι τέτοιο...


Οι φωτογραφίες είναι από δική μου γέννα, τραβηγμένες στις 21/10 με τα αυγά να έχουν γεννηθεί στις 8, 10 και 12/10, άρα τα έμβρυα ήταν από 10-14 ημερών.

----------


## mitsman

Σε καμμια περιπτωση δεν πρεπει να κραταμε το αυγο κατα αυτον τον τροπο... ο "κωλος" του αυγου ειναι οπου βρισκεται ο αεροφορος σακος του αυγου και απο εκει αναπνεουν τα μικρα, ολο το αυγο εχει πορους και μπορει να τους κλεισουμε η να μεταφερουμε μικροβια-βακτηρια, αλλα ειδικα εκει ειναι πολυ επικινδυνο!!

----------


## Chrisman

Ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά. Και αυτό με τον αεροφόρο σάκο δεν το γνώριζα Δημήτρη αν και δεν τα έπιασα με το χέρι για την ωοσκόπηση αλλά από μέσα από τη φωλιά τους. Θα τα έχω όλα υπ' όψην μου.

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

Γειτωνα κατα τη γνωμη μου για μια καλη ωοσκοπηση θα πρεπει να τα βγαλεις τα αβγουλακια

----------


## Chrisman

Φοβάμαι μην τα σπάσω και έχω ακούσει πως αν τα πιάσεις μετά δεν θα τα κλωσάνε αλλά λογικά δεν ισχύει. Πώς πρέπει να τα πιάσω;;;

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

Βαζεις χερι μεσα κατα προτιμηση οταν λειπουν οι γονεις.....Απαλα απο το πλαϊ και νομιζω αυτο ηταν......Αν ομως φοβασια μην τα σπασεις τοτε αστα καλυτερα...Ουτως η αλλως σε λιγο καιρο θα μαθεις

----------


## mitsman

μετα τα 15 πρωτα αυγα εγω τα καταλαβαινα και μεσα στη φωλια!!!! Πιο πριν ομως δεν καταλαβαινα τιποτα!!!!
Διαδικασια... πλενεις καλα τα χερια σου και τα στεγνωνεις ακομη καλυτερα.... πιασε το αυγο χωρις να τρεμεις, βαλε τον φακο απο κατω κοιτα εσυ απο πανω... ειναι προτιμοτερο να το κανεις σε σκοτεινο μερος!!!!!

----------


## Chrisman

Έγινε. Ευχαριστώ παιδιά!!!

----------


## Chrisman

Παιδιά να ρωτήσω και κάτι άλλο...εγώ τους έχω βάλει μέσα στη φωλιά τους ένα μαντίλι για υπόστρωμα και το έχουν γεμίσει κουτσουλιές και μυρίζει και πολύ άσχημα κιόλας. Να τους το βγάλω;

----------


## vicky_ath

Φυσικά να το βγάλεις! Για υπόστρωμα βάζουμε ροκανίδι...

----------


## Chrisman

Είχα βάλει αλλά το πετούσαν συνέχεια έξω και μου είπαν σε ένα πετσοπ να βάλω ένα μαντιλάκι άσπρο

----------


## vicky_ath

Ωραία... αν δεν θέλουν το πριονίδι τότε μη βάζεις τίποτα. Απλά προετοιμάσου για ανυπόφορη μυρωδιά όταν έρθουν οι νεοσσοί και θα πρέπει να καθαρίζεις συχνά τη φωλιά με κάποιον τρόπο...
Εμένα οι γονείς δεν έκαναν ποτέ ούτε μισή κουτσουλιά μέσα στη φωλιά.. όσο τα μωρά ήταν μικρά επίσης δεν είχα πρόβλημα. Αλλά όταν μεγάλωσαν λιγάκι και ειδικά στη δευτερη γέννα που ειχαν 5 μικρά, άλλαζα το πριονίδι κάθε μέρα γιατί δεν αντεχόταν με τίποτα...

----------


## Chrisman

Θα επιχειρίσω να τους βάλω πάλι ροκανίδι και ας ελπίσουμε να μην βρομίσει τόσο!!!!

----------


## Chrisman

Α και χθες έκανα πάλι ωοσκόπηση και τελικά τα 3 από τα 4 δεν έχουν τίποτα μέσα. Αλλά το άλλο φένεται όλο σκούρο και στον πισινό ή στη μύτη του αυγού (δεν θυμάμαι καλά) περνούσε από μέσα το φως.

----------


## Chrisman

ΒΓΗΚΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ  ΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ  ΕΕΕ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ΕΠΙΤΈΛΟΥΣ ΕΧΩ ΕΝΑ ΜΩΡΑΚΙ ΚΟΚΑΤΙΛΑΚΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙ!!!!!!  !!!! ΟΛΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ!!!!  !!!!!!!!! ΔΕΝ ΠΕΡΙΓΡΑΦΕΤΑΙ Η ΧΑΡΑ ΜΟΥ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ζητώ χίλια συγγνώμη που έγραψα με κεφαλαία αλλά ήθελα να ξέρεται πόσο πολύ χάρηκα... Αυτή τη στιγμή τρέμουν τα χέρια μου από τη χαρά μου. Ζητώ οδηγείες σας παρακαλώ..... Τι κάνω τώρα;;; Από φαγητό τι βάζω;;; Οι γονείς είναι άγριοι και δεν με αφήνουν να το βλέπω. Το μωρό είναι 1-2 ημερών!!!!! Help please!!!

----------


## cypand

μπράβο!! αντε με το καλο και τα άλλα!!!!  :Happy:

----------


## cypand

νομίζω είναι καλύτερα να αφήσεις και τα άλλα αυγα μέσα για λίγες μέρες..

----------


## Chrisman

Τα 2 δεν θα βγουν σίγουρα... τώρα για το άλλο δεν ξέρω!!!!

----------


## ria

χρηστο ασε καλυτερα λιγο ακομη τα αυγα μεσα για καλο και για κακο!!!!!!να χαιρεσαι το μωρακι...οσο πιο δυνατον πλουσια διατροφη προσφερε στους γονεις,αυγο ,κεχρι,μειγμα για κοκατιλ κτλ..και ολα θα πανε καλα..προσπαθησε να ενοχλεις οσο το δυνατον λιγοτερο τους γονεις αφου ειναι αγριοι!!!!

----------


## Chrisman

Καρότο βραστό κάνει να τους δίνω έτσι;;;

----------


## mitsman

φρουτα και λαχανικα αυτες τις 2-3 πρωτες εβδομαδες το καλυτερο θα ηταν να τα αποφευγεις!!!!!

φουλ αυγοτροφη και αυγο βραστο!

----------


## Chrisman

Ok Ευχαριστώ πολύ. Να ρωτήσω και κάτι άλλο, πότε να το βγάλω από τη φωλιά για να το ταίσω εγώ;; και κάθε πότε θα πρέπει να το ταίζω;;;

----------


## mitsman

γιατι να το ταισεις εσυ??????? για να γινει ημερο?????

ΑΝ ειναι για αυτο τοτε δεν ειναι απολυτο, της βικυς τα μικρα δν ταιστηκαν στο χερι και ειναι ολα ενα και ενα!!!! ολο χαδια  και τετοια!!!

----------


## Chrisman

Ναι για να είναι ήμερα. Δεν πρέπει όμως να έχουν κάποια επαφή με τα χέρια για να μάθουν να ζουν με αυτά;;;

----------


## mitsman

εγω σου προτεινω μεχρι να πανε 30- 35 μερων να μην  κανεις τιποτα.... τοτε μπορεις να τα παρεις και να τα ταισεις εσυ...... αυτο γιατι οι γονεις ειναι αγριοι οπως λες και δεν σε αφηνουν... στην περιπτωση της Βικυς ηταν πολυ καλα πουλακια και δεν ειχαν προβλημα να τα πειραζει μεσα στην φωλια!

----------


## Chrisman

Εντάξει λοιπόν. Αυτό θα κάνω. Αν όμως οι γονείς δεν το ταίζουν τότε αναλαμβάνω έτσι;;;

----------


## mitsman

εεε ναι... δεν το συζηταμε αυτο!

----------


## Chrisman

Έχετε καμία αυγοτροφή να μου προτείνετε;;;

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Εγω δινω Αυγοψωμο Νο 2 απο τις συνταγες του jk21.

----------


## Chrisman

Αυτός είναι ο μικρός μου!!!!









Οι φωτογραφίες δεν είναι πολύ καλές γιατί τις τράβηξα βιαστηκά. Δεν ήθελα να τα ενοχλήσω...

----------


## vikitaspaw

Αχου το μωρε μικρο κοτοπουλακι...με το καλο να το δεις να μεγαλωνει!!

----------


## Chrisman

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!!!

----------


## μαρια ν

Ειναι γλυκα το μικρακι να σου ζησει. :Love0040:

----------


## Chrisman

Παιδιά χρειάζομαι επιγόντως βοήθεια. Η φωλιά ΒΡΩΜΑΕΙ ΠΟΛΥ. Πείτε μου σας παρακαλώ τι να κάνω για να καθαρίσω τη φωλιά τους χωρίς να κάνω κακό στο μικρό;;; Υπενθυμίζω οι γονείς είναι άγριοι...

----------


## Chrisman

Ακούει κανείς;;; Χρειάζομαι βοήθεια επιγόντως!!! Δεν αντέχεται η μπόχα τους και φοβάμαι μήπως μολυνθεί και το μικρό...

----------


## ria

χρηστο στην φωλια δεν ειχες καθολου πριονιδι για υποστρωμα???????

----------


## Chrisman

οχι δεν έχω. Δεν είχα βάλει από την αρχή γιατί σε προηγούμενη γέννα το πετούσαν έξω

----------


## ria

αν ειχες πριονιδι θα μπορουσες να κανεις καποια αλλαγη ωστε να μην μυριζει...στην περιπτωση αυτη θα ειναι δυσκολο να καθαρισεις την φωλια μιας και θα θελει πλεον πλυσιμο...στην παρουσα περιπτωση εγω προσωπικα θα επερνα αλλη μια φωλια εφεδρικη θα εβαζα εκει τον νεοσσο και θα επλενα την παλια με βραστο νερο και ξυδι και θα την αφηνα να στεγνωσει στον ηλιο μερικες μερες..και μετα ξανα εναλλαγη οταν θα λερωνοταν η αλλη...δυστυχως δεν μπορω να σκεφτω κατι αλλο,ισως καποιο παιδι με περισσοτερη εμπειρια σου δωσει καποια καλυτερη ιδιεα!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Chrisman

Αυτό το σκέφτηκα και εγώ αλλά οι γονείς θα τη δεχτούν με την μία;;; Δεν χρειάζονται κάποιον χρόνο να εξοικειωθούν με την νέα τους φωλιά;;;

----------


## ria

αν εχεις δευτερη πορτα στο κλουβι βαλε μια δυο φορες και την δευτερη φωλια για να την εξερευνησουν...και ασε την για λιγη ωρα..εμπειρια παρομοια ειχα με τα μπατζυ οποτε δεν μπορω να σου πω με σιγουρια...οταν την ειχα αλλαξει στα μπατζυ και ειχα μεταφερει τα μωρα εκει δεν ειχα αντιμετωπισει θεμα!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Chrisman

Δεν έχω πόρτα για να βάζω εξωτερική φωλιά στο κλουβί. Η φωλιά που τους έχω βάλει είναι εσωτερική.  :sad:

----------


## ria

ωχ καταλαβα ..αυτο ειναι ενα θεμα υπαρχει χωρος τοτε για να την βαλεις για λιγο εστω εσωτερικα???

----------


## Chrisman

Ναι στο κλουβί υπάρχει χώρος αλλά δεν νομίζω οτί θα έχουν πολύ χώρο να μετακινούνται όταν θα υπάρχουν και οι δύο φωλιές.... :Confused0007:  ::  ::

----------


## ria

ναι αυτο ειναι ενα θεμα!!!!! πρεπει να υπαρχει και απαιτουμενος χωρος ωστε να ειναι ανετα τα πουλια με ολο αυτο μιας που ειναι αγρια θα στρεσσαριστουν!!!!!!..

----------


## Chrisman

Έβαλα λίγη σόδα πάνω από το κλουβί και δεν μυρίζει πολύ τώρα οπότε θα συνεχίσω λίγο ακόμα με σόδα και όταν μεγαλώσει άλλο λίγο το μικρό βλέπουμε. Ευχαριστώ πάντως Ρία. Α και κάτι ακόμα, πού μπορώ να βρώ τι χρώμα περίπου θα γίνει το κοκατιλάκι;;;

----------


## mitsman

Ειναι πολυ νωρις για να πουμε για χρωμα!!!!!!! αν και φαινεται ανοιχτοχρωμο να σου πω την αληθεια μου!!!!!

Ενα πολυ ωραιο κολπο που ειδα απο την Βικυ ειναι να βαλεις χαρτι κουζινας κατω απο το πριονιδι την επομενη φορα!!!!!!

----------


## Chrisman

Να ρωτήσω και κάτι ακόμα... είχανε μείνει άλλα 3 αυγά το ένα το ρίξανε  κάτω και τα άλλα 2 τα ζεσταίνουν ακόμα..... Είμαι σίγουρος πως δεν έχουν  τίποτα και τώρα δεν ζεσταίνουν το μικρό άλλα μόνο τα αυγά. Αύριο  κλείνει τις 7 μέρες το μικρό. Τον ταίζουν πάντως κανονικά. Πείτε μου να  τα πετάξω τα αυγά;;; Το μικρό δεν θα το ζεσταίνουν τώρα;;;

----------


## mitsman

μεχρι να αποκτησει τα πρωτα του φτερακια θα τον ζεσταινουν....  τα δυο αυγα καλυτερα να τα βγαλεις μην τυχον και σπασουν και δεν ξερεις που να κρυφτεις μετα απο την μποχα αλλα και επειδη θα ειναι πηγη μολυνσης!!!!

----------


## Chrisman

Ωραία θα τα βγάλω τώρα κιόλας... Ευχαριστώ!!!

----------


## mitsman

τετοια ωρα δεν κοιμουνται???

----------


## Chrisman

Όχι... Η θυληκιά έτρωγε και οαρσενικός βγήκε αμέσως από τη φωλιά όταν πήαγα

----------


## mitsman

ειναι σκοτεινα εκει που τα εχεις???????????

----------


## Chrisman

Είναι δίπλα σε μπαλκονόπορτα στο σαλόνι. Τα φώτα είναι ανοιχτά αλλά τους έχω βάλει κουβέρτα. Γιατί ρωτάς;;; Είναι κάτι που θα έπρεπε να ξέρω;;;

----------


## Chrisman

Παιδιά σήμερα έβγαλα τη φωλιά για να την καθαρίσω και έβαλα το μικρό σε ένα κουτί στον πάτο του κλουβιού μέχρι να καθαρίσω και να στεγνώσω τη φωλιά. Τώρα έβαλα το μικρό πάλι στη φωλιά τους και ο αρσενικός κάθεται από έξω και κοιτάει χωρίς να μπαινει μέσα. Το μικρό δεν έχει ταιστεί εδω και 2 ώρες περίπου. Τι να κάνω;;;

----------


## mitsman

εχεις τσαμπι κεχρι??? ποσο ημερων ειναι το μικρο?

----------


## Chrisman

Είναι 12 ημερών και όχι δεν έχω τσαμπί κεχρί...μόνο σπόρους από κεχρί

----------


## mitsman

προσπαθησε να βάλεις τα πουλιά μεσα στην φωλιά ξανα! δοκιμασε να βαλεις το φαι τους μεσα!!! αλλιως κρεμα και ταισμα στο χερι!!!

----------


## Chrisman

Εντάξει όλα καλά. Πήγε η θυληκιά μόλις τώρα και το ταίζει ακόμα. Ευτυχώς!!!!!!

----------


## Chrisman

Παιδιά το μικρό έχει μεγαλώσει πάρα πολύ!!! Τρώει πολύ!!!  :Happy:  Χρειάζεται να το πάρω κάποτε για να το μάθω στο χέρι;;; Έχω αρχήσει ήδη να το πιάνω με τα χέρια!!! Και κάτι ακόμα... οι γονείς σήμερα το πρωί ζευγάρωναν ξανά. Είναι καλό να τα αφήσω να κάνουν πάλι αυγά;;;

----------


## Chrisman

Ααα.. το κλουβί έχει διαστάσεις 11,5χ11,5χ15,5. Μήπως θα χρειαστεί να πάρω κάποιο άλλο κλουβί;;;

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

11,5 εκατοστα???

Αυτο δεν ειναι κλουβι για να μενει καποιο πουλι για μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα...

----------


## Chrisman

ίντσες καλέ. δεν είμαι βασανιστής ζώων!!!  :Happy:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Για αυτο ρωτησα και εγω...

Σε ιντζες καλο ειναι...

----------


## vicky_ath

> Ααα.. το κλουβί έχει διαστάσεις *11,5χ11,5χ15,5.*


Προφανώς έχεις κάνει κάποιο λάθος όσον αφορά τις διαστάσεις...

*Τώρα είδα ότι με πρόλαβε ο Γιώργος..

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

> Για αυτο ρωτησα και εγω...
> 
> Σε ιντζες καλο ειναι...


Παρασυρθηκα και δεν ρωτησα...

Σε αυτο το κλουβι ποσα πουλια εχεις???

----------


## Chrisman

2 ενήλικα έχω. Τελικά δεν έκανα καλά τον υπολογισμό γιατί το μετρησα σε εκατοστά και μετά έκανα την μετατροπή. Λοιπόν είναι 22 ιντσες το πλάτος και το μήκος και 30 ίντσες ύψος.

----------


## vicky_ath

> Σε ιντζες καλο ειναι...


Δε θα το έλεγα... όπως το υπολογίζω είναι περίπου 30x30x40... οπότε για ένα ζευγάρι κοκατίλ είναι πολύ μικρό θεωρώ! Ειδικά όταν θέλουμε να προχωρήσουμε και σε αναπαραγωγή..

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

> Δε θα το έλεγα... όπως το υπολογίζω είναι περίπου 30x30x40... οπότε για ένα ζευγάρι κοκατίλ είναι πολύ μικρό θεωρώ! Ειδικά όταν θέλουμε να προχωρήσουμε και σε αναπαραγωγή..


Εχεις δικιο Βικη γι αυτο και ρωτησα μετα...

Στην αρχη νομισα οτι το ηθελε για να βαλει μονο του το μικρο...

Βεβαια προσωπικα το θεωρω πολυ μικρο ακομα και για ενα πουλι...

----------


## Chrisman

Τελικά να τα αφήσω να ζευγαρώσουν πάλι;;;

----------


## mitsman

Γιατι ΟΧΙ??? Εννοειται!

----------


## Chrisman

ωχ... θα ακούσω καμιά χοντρή από τη μάνα μου για την βρώμα πάλι!!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:  δεν βαριέσαι αν είναι να αποκτήσω και άλλα μικρά θα τα αφήσω. το θέμα είναι πως δεν θα ταλαιπωρηθεί η θυληκιά έτσι;;; 

υ.γ. σε 5 λεπτάκια ανεβάζω φωτογραφίες!!!!!

----------


## vicky_ath

Γιατί δεν επιχειρείς αυτή τη φορά να προσθέσεις αρκετό πριονίδι όπως σου πρότεινα?? Θα σε σώσει από τη μπόχα και η φωλιά θα καθαρίζεται πολύ εύκολα!

----------


## Chrisman

Δείτε το μικρό μου και θαυμάστε το παιδιά!!!!!






































Και οι καταπληκτικοί γονείς!!!!!

----------


## vicky_ath

Πω πω... πραγματικά πολύ βρώμα ρε Χρήστο... οπωσδήποτε θα χρειαστεί απολύμανση της φωλιάς πριν προχωρήσεις σε δεύτερη γέννα και οπωσδήποτε πριονίδι!
Εγώ θα έβαζα πριονίδι από σήμερα κιόλας, αφού έπλενα με ζεστό νερό τουλάχιστον και καθάριζα τις κουτσουλιές! Και φυσικά θα πετούσα το ύφασμα από μέσα...
Επίσης κάτι περίεργο μου κάνει το σχήμα της φωλιάς σου... αλλά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω από τις φωτογραφίες σου..

Να σου ζήσει πάντως το μικράκι!!  :Happy:

----------


## Chrisman

Την έπλυνα μια φορά και πάλι την έκαναν χάλια. Σκέφτομαι στη δεύτερη γέννα να τους βάλω στον πάτο ένα καλαθάκι με ύφασμα και να τους αλλάζω κάθε τόσο το ύφασμα. Το έχω δει να το κάνουν σε πολλά βιντεάκια για αυτό το λέω.

----------


## Chrisman

Ευχαριστώ κιόλας!!!!

----------


## vicky_ath

> Την έπλυνα μια φορά και πάλι την έκαναν χάλια. Σκέφτομαι στη δεύτερη γέννα να τους βάλω στον πάτο ένα καλαθάκι με ύφασμα και να τους αλλάζω κάθε τόσο το ύφασμα. Το έχω δει να το κάνουν σε πολλά βιντεάκια για αυτό το λέω.


Μα προφανώς.. και κάθε μέρα να την πλένεις χωρίς υπόστρωμα πάντα χάλια θα γίνεται!
Μου φαίνεται εντελώς ανθυγιεινή επιλογή το ύφασμα... γιατί δεν δοκιμάζεις αυτό που σου είπα???? Να βάλεις πριονίδι τώρα κιόλας! Και μπορείς κάτω από αυτό να βάλεις και μερικές στρώσεις χαρτί κουζίνας!
Επίσης σε παρακαλώ βγάλε μια φωτογραφία τη φωλιά σου ολόκληρη να δω κάτι! Εξωτερικά εννοώ!

----------


## Chrisman

Συγγνώμη που άργησα να στείλω φωτογραφίες.... Λοιπόν εδώ είναι μερικές φωτογραφίες από τη φωλιά...











Τελικά πότε να το βγάλω έξω και να το ταίσω στο χέρι;;;

----------


## Chrisman

Και κάτι ακόμα, μου είπε ένας γνωστός μου οτί μπορώ να ταίζω με συριγγα το μικρό με κρέμα από μπισκότο και γάλα. Να το κάνω ή θα μου μείνει στον τόπο;;; Μήπως να του πάρω κανονική κρέμα για νεοσσούς και αν ναι ποια;;;

----------


## vicky_ath

ΤΡΑ-ΓΙ-ΚΟ....!!!!!! 
Μην το επιχειρήσεις σε καμία περίπτωση... χωρίς καμία αμφιβολία το πουλάκι σου θα πεθάνει, απλά τα πράγματα!
Σε περίπτωση που θέλεις να ταίσεις στο χέρι παίρνεις μία κρέμα για νεοσσούς, (π.χ. Kaytee Exact)!
Το έχεις ξανακάνει ποτέ? Ξέρεις πώς γίνεται το τάισμα στο χέρι και όλες τις παραμέτρους που πρέπει να λάβεις υπόψιν σου?
Γιατί δεν αφήνεις το πουλάκι σου να το μεγαλώσουν οι γονείς του???

----------


## Chrisman

Δεν έχω ξαναταίσει στο χέρι αλλά έχω δει πολλά βιντεάκια και πιστεύω πως θα τα καταφέρω. Έχω διαβάσει και αυτό εδώ: http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...Handfeeding%29
Εδώ λέει ακόμα πως από 21 μέρες που θα είναι το μωρό μπορούμε να το πάρουμε από τους γονείς του και να το ταίζουμε με κρέμα. Θέλω πολύ να το εκπαιδεύσω και να το κάνω ήμερο γιαυτό θέλω να το ταίσω εγώ.

----------


## ria

χρηστο θα γινει αρκετα ημερο και χωρις να το ταισεις στο χερι αρκει μολις μεγαλωσει λιγακι να εχεις λιγη ωρα επαφη μαζι του..και μολις βγει απο την φωλια 20-25 ημερων περιπου μπορεις να το βγαζεις καθημερινα για λιγη ωρα εκτος κλουβιου και θα γινει αρνακι!!!!!!

----------


## vicky_ath

Θα το πω για άλλη μία φορά και νομίζω πως πλέον καταντάω γραφική... δες το θέμα με τα δικά μου μωρά κοκατίλ! Έγιναν αρκετά ήρεμα ώστε σε πολλές περιπτώσεις να πλησιάζουν τη συμπεριφορά ενός ταισμένου στο χέρι πουλιού.. *Γίναμε μια πολύτεκνη οικογένεια.....!!!!*Το να βλέπεις βιντεάκια, πίστεψε με δεν έχει καμία απολύτως σχέση με το να το κάνεις στην πράξη..

----------


## Chrisman

Οκ παιδιά. Θα συνεχίσω τότε την καθημερινή επαφή με το μικρό!!!!

----------


## Chrisman

Καλημέρα!!! Σήμερα γεννήθηκε το 4ο αυγό (το 1ο γεννήθηκε τη Δευτέρα). Το πρώτο μόνο τελικά ήταν παραμορφωμένο, τα υπόλοιπα έχουν κανονικό μέγεθος και σχήμα. Το μικρό έχει μεγαλώσει πάρα πολύ!!! Τρώει κανονικά και πλέον βγάζει το κεφαλάκι του έξω από τη τρύπα!!!! Ααα... νομίζω πως είναι θυληκό (έχει ρίγες στην ουρά του) αλλά είναι νωρίς ακόμα. Το θέμα είναι πως πριν από 2-3 μέρες είχε το τσουλούφι του αλλά χθες που το είδα δεν το είχε και μάλιστα είχε και λίγο αίμα στο πίσω μέρος του κεφαλιού του. Μάλλον το είχαν δαγκώσει οι γονείς του!!! Το απόγευμα θα προσπαθήσω να ανεβάσω φωτογραφίες!!!!!

----------


## vicky_ath

Χρήστο όλα τα μωρά κοκατίλ μοιάζουν με θηλυκά τους πρώτους μήνες της ζωής τους και μέχρι να περάσουν την πρώτη τους πτερόρροια.... οπότε το ότι έχει ρίγες, δεν παίζει κανένα απολύτως ρόλο αυτή τη στιγμή για το φύλο του!
Οι γονείς το τραυματίζουν γιατί θέλουν να κλωσσήσουν ανενόχλητοι τα καινούρια τους αυγά.. με το μωρό μέσα πως θα το κάνουν???
Πόσο ημερών είναι τώρα το μικρό, θύμισέ μου!

----------


## Chrisman

Είναι 26 ημερών....

----------


## vicky_ath

Λογικά σε 4-5 μέρες θα βγει από τη φωλιά, αλλά πολύ φοβάμαι πως μέχρι τότε θα έχει τραυματιστεί άσχημα... οι γονείς κλωσσάνε κανονικά τα 4 αυγά ή όχι?? Το μωρό το ταίζουν κανονικά??
Προτείνω να το βάλεις σε ένα μικρό κλουβάκι το μωρό μόνο του και να το βάζεις με τους γονείς μόνο για να το ταίσουν!

----------


## Chrisman

Το ταΐζουν κανονικότατα. Δεν έχω δει ποτέ τον πρόλοβό του άδειο. Σήμερα δυστυχώς είδα πάλι λίγο αίμα στη πλατούλα του. Τα αυγά τα κλωσάνε κανονικά και κανα δυο φορές που τα έχω προσέξει όταν βγαίνουν και τα 2 έξω, κάθεται το μικρό από πάνω τους.

----------


## vicky_ath

Ακριβώς το ίδιο είχε συμβεί και σε εμένα, στην πρώτη γέννα των δικών μου, όπου τα 2 πρώτα μωρά είχαν βγει και το τελευταίο είχε μείνει ακόμα μέσα στη φωλιά και ο αρσενικός το τσιμπουσε για να βγει.. όμως ευτυχώς όχι με τέτοιους τραυματισμούς..
Βγάζε εσύ το μικρό αρκετές ώρες, βάζε το να κάθεται σε κλαδάκια ή στο δάχτυλο σου για να συνηθίσουν τα πόδια του και άφηνε το έξω από την φωλιά για αρκετές ώρες! Έτσι δε θα έχει πρόβλημα!

----------


## Chrisman

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Βίκυ!!!!!

----------


## Chrisman

Καλησπέρα παιδιά!!!! Χθες το βράδυ είδα 2 αυγά ραγισμένα. Τι κάνω τώρα;;; Να τα αφαιρέσω;;; Μάλλον τα έχουν πατήσει. Από ότι είδα ήταν άσπορα.

----------


## vicky_ath

Τα αφαιρείς άμεσα και κανονικά πρέπει να καθαρίσεις και τη φωλιά... αν είχες υπόστρωμα απλά θα πετούσες αυτό και τέλος, μα τώρα χρειάζεται καλό καθάρισμα!

----------


## Chrisman

Έχω βάλει ροκανίδι. Το θέμα είναι πως δεν είναι σπασμένα και δεν έχει χυθεί το εσωτερικό του αυγού έξω. Απλά έχουν ένα βαθούλωμα.

----------


## Chrisman

Παιδιά μόλις έκανα ωοσκόπηση και με χαρά σας ανακοινώνω πως τα 3-5 αυγα είναι γονιμοποιημένα!!!! Τουλάχιστον το πρώτο αυγό (το μακρόστενο) έχει σίγουρα μέσα. Οπότε μένουν 10 μέρες για να βγεί!!!!!! :Evilgrin0010:   :Big Grin:   :Happy:

----------


## Chrisman

Παιδιά να σας ρωτήσω, μήπως ήρθε η ώρα να βάλω το κοκατιλάκι μου σε άλλο κλουβί;;; Έχει αρχίσει εδώ και 4-5 μέρες να περπατάει στις πατήθρες και σήμερα όταν τον έβγαλα από το κλουβί του έκανε την πρώτη του πτήση. Τρώει μόνο του αυγό αλλά τον ταίζουν και οι γονείς του ακόμα.

----------


## mitsman

Ποσο μερων ειναι??? σπορια τρωει μονο του???? οχι αν παιζει!!! αν τρωει!

----------


## Chrisman

Δεν έχω καταλάβει ακόμα...Το έχω δει όμως πολλές φορές να πηγαίνει στο πιατάκι και να τσιμπολογάει...ίσως και να παίζει.... Είναι 38 ημερών

----------


## vicky_ath

Είναι πολύ μικρό ακόμα... μετά τις 50 μέρες θα απογαλακτιστεί πλήρως! 
Υπάρχουν και εξαιρέσεις βέβαια, αλλα γιατί να διακινδυνεύσεις να υποσιτίζεται? Όταν σταματήσουν οι γονείς να το ταίζουν θα το καταλάβεις και τότε, αν θέλεις, μπορείς να το βάλεις σε άλλο κλουβάκι!

----------


## Chrisman

Εντάξει λοιπόν. Και κάτι ακόμα, το μικρό με φοβάται αρκετά. Όταν πάω να το βγάλω από το κλουβί τρέμει και δείχνει μια επιθετικότητα. Τι να κάνω;;;

----------


## Chrisman

Ααα... και χθες ήταν να βγει το πρώτο μικρό (από το μακρόστενο αυγό που σας είχα πει αν θυμάστε) αλλά δεν βγήκε και κάνωντας ωοσκόπηση είδα πως δεν έχει τελικά τίποτα. Όμως σε 2 άλλα αυγά είδα στο ένα τις φλέβες και τους χτύπους της καρδιάς και το άλλο είχε αναπτυχθεί λίγο. Να προσθέσω πως η θυληκιά είχε κάνει 5 αυγά στην αρχή, όμως 2 έσπασαν και τα αφαίρεσα, και έκανε άλλα 2 αυγά...

----------


## Oneiropagida

Χρήστο όλα να εξελιχθούν με το καλό!!!

----------


## Chrisman

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Φανή. Πολύ πιθανόν είναι να έχω και άλλη γέννα σε καμια βδομάδα. Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω. Φοβάμαι μήπως μου πάθει τίποτα η θυληκιά!!!!

----------


## mitsman

ποσες γεννες εχει κανει συνολο με ποσα μικρα???

----------


## Chrisman

συνολικά  έχει κάνει 5 γέννες μέχρι τώρα και έχω ένα μικρό από τη τέταρτη γέννα. σήμερα αποφάσισε να ξεκινήσει και 6η γέννα!!!! τι θα την κάνω;;;; από εκεί που είχε 5 αυγά χθες σήμερα είδα 6. ήμαρτον δηλαδη!!!! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mitsman

ποσες μερες μετα απο το 5ο αυγο εκανε το 6ο?????????



*5 γεννες??????????????????????????????????????  ??????????????????????????????????????????????????  ???????


Πλακα μου κανεις!.@#$%^^&*()_+_()*^*$#^!#$&#~~#&&^^*%*

----------


## Chrisman

3 γέννες έκανε τον περασμένο χρόνο. Μετά από  22 μέρες έκανε το  6ο αυγό. Την προηγούμενη βδομάδα τα είδα πολλές φορές το πρωί να  αναπαράγωνται σε  σημείο που έφτασα να φοβάμαι για τα  ήδη υπάρχοντα  αυγά μήπως και δεν εκκολαπτούν γιατί τα άφηναν αρκετές ώρες. Αλλά όλα καλά με την ανάπτυξή  τους.

----------


## mitsman

βρε για φετος ποσες γεννες εχουν κανει??? κοντευα να παθω εγκεφαλικο!!!

----------


## Chrisman

φέτος έχουν κάνει 2 και πάνε στην 3η γέννα  :Stick Out Tongue:  :d

----------


## Kostakos

εσυ δε πήρες κοκατίλ κουνέλα πήρες βρε!! χαχαχα

----------


## Chrisman

χαχαχαχαχα..... Έπεσα στην περίπτωση. Δεν κινδυνεύει όμως;;;

----------


## Kostakos

Από ότι ξέρω εξαντλούνται με τις πολλες γέννες οπότε θα σου πρότινα να μετα από αυτή να τα σταματήσεις!

----------


## Chrisman

θα την έβγαζα έτσι κι αλλιώς μετά από αυτή τη γέννα αλλά μου έκανε και 6ο αυγό η χαζή!!!!:d  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Chrisman

και ναι έχω και 7ο αυγό!!!! πού θα πάει πια αυτή η κατάσταση;;;  :Happy:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Chrisman

Καλημέρα παιδιά!!!!! Το μικρό σήμερα έκλεισε 50 μέρες από τη γέννησή του!!! Πρέπει να το χωρίσω από τους γονείς του;;; Δεν έχει απογαλακτιστεί πλήρως αλλά τρώει και μόνος του κανονικά!!! Επίσης μου είπαν πως για να βγουν τα καινούρια μωρά πρέπει να το βγάλω αυτό που έχω από προηγούμενη γέννα από το κλουβί!!! Δεν νομίζω να ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο αλλά μήπως γνωρίζετε εσείς;;;;

----------


## vicky_ath

> Είναι πολύ μικρό ακόμα... μετά τις 50 μέρες θα απογαλακτιστεί πλήρως! 
> Υπάρχουν και εξαιρέσεις βέβαια, αλλα γιατί να διακινδυνεύσεις να υποσιτίζεται? *Όταν σταματήσουν οι γονείς να το ταίζουν* θα το καταλάβεις και τότε, αν θέλεις, μπορείς να το βάλεις σε άλλο κλουβάκι!


Το είχες ξαναρωτήσει Χρήστο και σου είχα απαντήσει και τότε σου ειχα πει πως το πουλάκι θα το χωρίσεις, αν θέλεις, ΜΟΝΟ όταν σταματήσουν να το ταίζουν οι γονείς του..
Κανένα πρόβλημα επίσης δεν υπάρχει αν ταυτόχρονα είναι εκείνο μέσα και έχουν οι γονείς και τα καινούρια αυγά/μωρά. Άλλωστε ήδη δεν κλωσσάνε κανονικά τα 7 αυγά τους?

----------


## Chrisman

Ναι σωστά το ξέχασα!!!Τα αυγά τα κλωσσάνε κανονικά!!!!Αυτή τη βδομάδα περιμένω να βγουν!!!!  :Happy:

----------


## Chrisman

Καλησπέρα παιδιά!!! Τα αυγά δεν έχουν βγει ακόμα και δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω... Έπρεπε να είχαν βγει. Υπενθυμίζω ότι το πρώτο-πρώτο αυγό έπρεπε να είχε βγει στις 6 Απριλίου όμως έκαναν και 2 αυγά μετά από 1-1μιση βδομάδα και είχα δει ότι 2 αυγά ήταν τα γόνιμα. Όμως μόλις τώρα έκανα πάλι ωοσκόπηση και είδα οτι δεν έχουν αναπτυχθεί μέσα στο αυγό. Φένονται ακόμα οι φλέβες και όταν τα γυρνάω τα αυγά κουνιέται και το εσωτερικό του. Τί να κάνω;;;

----------


## mitsman

Να περιμενεις.... εχεις μερες μπροστα σου!!!

----------


## Chrisman

Ίσως δεν κατάλαβες σωστά... Έχουν περάσει πάνω από 25 μέρες από τη γέννησή τους αν υπολογίζω σωστά.

----------


## mitsman

ΑΝ βλεπεις ακομη φλεβες εχεις μπολικες μερες μπροστα σου!

----------


## Chrisman

Τις φλέβες τις έβλεπα και πριν από πολύ καιρό. Και επίσης γιατί γυρνάνε όπως γυρνάω εγώ τα αυγά;;; Και κάτι ακόμα, μήπως να βγάλω τα άλλα 3 που δεν είναι γόνιμα σίγουρα;;;;

----------


## mitsman

κανε ενα τσεκ να μου πεις τι βλεπεις, αν και γνωμη μου ειναι οτι πρεπει να περιμενεις καμμια εβδομαδα!

----------


## Chrisman

Να ανεβάσω φωτογραφίες;;;;

----------


## mitsman

δες και περιεγραψε μου!!!! λογικα δεν πρεπει να φαινεται τιποτα παρα ενα μικρο κενο!!!!!

----------


## Chrisman

Λοιπόν, τα 3 αυγά είναι άδεια και από τα άλλα 2 στο ένα υπάρχουν φλέβες σαν να είναι κολλημένες πάνω στο τσόφλι και μια μικρή τελίτσα (έτσι είναι εδώ και πολλές μέρες) και στο άλλο πρέπει να έχει τελικά γιατί το κράτησα σταθερό με τον φακό από κάτω και κουνήθηκε μόνο του 2-3 φορές.

----------


## mitsman

αστα λοιπον μερικες μερες.... αν θες παρε 1-2 απο τα ασπορα!

----------


## Chrisman

οκ. ελπίζω μόνο μην κάνει άλλα αυγά τώρα που θα της βγάλω τα άσπορα!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Chrisman

Καλημέρα. Τα παπαγαλάκια μου λογικά παράτησαν τα αυγά. Όλο το βράδυ δεν ήταν μέσα στη φωλιά. Το πρωί που τα ξεσκέπασα τα είδα και τα 3 έξω να μισοκοιμούνται... κρίμα  :sad:  
Τώρα πρέπει να τα βγάλω και να βγάλω και τη φωλιά;;;

----------


## mitsman

Αν συνεχιζουν ναι... αυτο πιθανοτατα εγινε γιατι ηταν ασπορα η γιατι κουραστηκαν τα πουλια!

----------


## akoylini

οκ,βγαλε τα αυγα να ξεκουραστουν τα πουλια.ησουν τυχερος μιας κ εζησες την γεννα,την επομενη θα δεις κ τα μωρακια.επισης μην ανοιγετε συνεχεια την φωλια.

----------


## Chrisman

Τα 2 από τα 3 αυγά ήταν ένσπορα αλλά είχαν κρυώσει πολύ!!! Μόλις τώρα τα έβγαλα!!!  :sad:  :'(

----------


## Chrisman

Καλημέρα παιδιά!!! Εδώ και μια βδομάδα έχω ξεκινήσει διατροφή για τα παπαγαλάκια μου... Είναι καλό να τους βάλω φωλιά ή είναι ακόμα πολύ νωρίς από την τελευταία γέννα;;;;

----------


## mitsman

Κι άλλη γέννα??

----------


## Chrisman

Για φέτος θα είναι η τρίτη και η τελευταία. Ή να την βάλω κατά τον Σεπτέμβριο;;;

----------


## mitsman

ασε και βάλε τον Σεπτέμβριο καλυτερα!

----------


## Chrisman

Εντάξει ευχαριστώ!!!!

----------

